# Question about wheel and tire size



## Don Oliver (Feb 19, 2018)

What is the widest wheel and Tire that I can fit in the back of a 1965 Lemans without cutting anything. I want to run a 18 x 9 or 18x10 is this possible. I would also like to run a 18x7 or 18x8 in the front. Thanks Don


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Don Oliver said:


> What is the widest wheel and Tire that I can fit in the back of a 1965 Lemans without cutting anything. I want to run a 18 x 9 or 18x10 is this possible. I would also like to run a 18x7 or 18x8 in the front. Thanks Don


I have found AR Torq II that will work - 18x8 & 18x10" in the rear. It also depends on what tire you run and your stance....Good luck


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Bump for more guidance / feedback.....What about adding a mini tub - does that really buy anything or is the real limiting factor the rear frame and suspension ?


----------



## Aika1 (May 31, 2018)

cij911 said:


> Bump for more guidance / feedback.....What about adding a mini tub - does that really buy anything or is the real limiting factor the rear frame and suspension ?


I would love to know the answer to this one too. Thanks!


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Ok, I just went through this, I went with a 17x9 in the rear and 17x8 in the front. BS in the front 4.75" and in the rear 5.00" Tires are Nitto 555's, 275x40x17 in the rear and 225x45x17 in the front. I have absolutely no rubbing in the front or rear. Tires are also redlines from Diamond back.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Site only allows one of my pic's!


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Joe - Can you post more pictures of your car? You should be able to upload 5 per post - select "go advanced", then scroll down, select manage attachments, then you should see a box that allows you to select and upload 5 pictures, make sure to upload, close the new box, and submit thread.

Would you please post a few side shots (straight on) of you wheels and tires ?

Also, did you try 245/45/17 in the front ? I was hoping to go 245/45/17 in the front to keep a close to 26" rolling diameter. I guess the 225/45 will give the car a naturally raked look though (albeit ~ 1/2" drop).

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

cij911 said:


> Joe - Can you post more pictures of your car? You should be able to upload 5 per post - select "go advanced", then scroll down, select manage attachments, then you should see a box that allows you to select and upload 5 pictures, make sure to upload, close the new box, and submit thread.
> 
> Would you please post a few side shots (straight on) of you wheels and tires ?
> 
> ...


Hi Chris,

I will try to post more pics in a bit. Last evening the site was telling me error with uploads and could only get the one pic to load. As for your questions, the rear tires are at the max, with stock suspension, they fill the wheel well nicely, can just get a fingers width between wheel lip and tire. The inside is about 3/4" clearance of the frame and suspension, no rubbing or issues with the control arms or drums. The fronts have plenty of room, probably could have gone with a 235/45/17 and still be no issues, but didn't want to chance it with the cost of the redlines.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Joe'sToy said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> I will try to post more pics in a bit. Last evening the site was telling me error with uploads and could only get the one pic to load. As for your questions, the rear tires are at the max, with stock suspension, they fill the wheel well nicely, can just get a fingers width between wheel lip and tire. The inside is about 3/4" clearance of the frame and suspension, no rubbing or issues with the control arms or drums. The fronts have plenty of room, probably could have gone with a 235/45/17 and still be no issues, but didn't want to chance it with the cost of the redlines.


Thanks Joe!

I am hoping to run 245/45/17 up front & 275/40/17 rear.

Which wheel setup did you go with as well ?


----------

